# Impala with Excalibur Equinox



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations Engee
Nice ram with the crossbow and an amazing story - impressive.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice, Engee. He is even more battle scarred now... 

When did you decide to join the dark side and shoot X bow?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi James,

I've decided to use a crossbow on a few hunts this year as to test their capabilities, there has been an increase in interest by South African hunters on crossbows and quite a number of requests for more info and article's on the subject. I feel that we need more hunters and not fewer and that a crossbow should have it's rightfull place in the South African bowhunting and archery community. They are accurate and powerfull and if you apply the same basic principles with regards to shot placement, shot choice and ethical hunting they are just as deadly.

I am however still hunting quite a lot with my vertical bow, in fact I am going on a White Blesbuck hunt with my Maxxis on Wendsday...


----------



## silent_arrow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm also interested in crossbowhunting.
Could you even win a couple of findings and insights to the noise / shot noise of the equinox (string jumping?)
Thanks and greetings
Oli


----------



## Nico73 (May 6, 2010)

Engee,
where is the details of the White Blesbuck Hunt???? and the pics.


----------

